# Camera capulse endoscopy test



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello all: Has anyone had a camera pill test? My doctor may want to do this on me. Do you have to wear anything or do anything before this test? Leah


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

What are your symptoms?The pill camera is the only way to see the inside of the small bowel i think.It's a great test,apparently not invasive at all.You are gonna wear a belt with the batterry and other thing.I would take my day off with this.The only thing i'm confused is that Jeffrey Robert have said that if you suspect a bowel obstruction,you shouldn't have this test.I guess the pill would get trapped somewhere.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Read this http://www.givenimaging.com/Cultures/en-US...ents/Brouchure/ it is the patient brochure for this proceedure.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Spasman, yep if they suspect a bowel obstruction they won't do the test because NOTHING is being passed out the back end and they don't need to add anything else in there for you to have to vomit back up the other way if they don't get the obstruction fixed soon enough.Most of what they use this to diagnose would NOT involve a bowel obstruction. They have PLENTY of other tests to check for that. (like listen with a stethescope to your belly and hearing that the noises that SHOULD be there are not there)K.


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

My symptoms are stomach pain stomach ache when eat. Dirrhea at times. My doctor thinks that I have something with the small intestine. Leah


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

The doctor call me back and told me he wanted to order this test. If I have something wrong with the small intestines. Does that mean I have crohns? Do you have to take laxvites like for the colonoscopy part? Write Back Soon Thanks, Leah


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I can't really offer more than the link from kath.: http://www.givenimaging.com/Cultures/en-US...ents/Brouchure/ I heard that the pill camera is great to find where the blood came from when there is in the stool.Also,this should not replace the common colonoscopy.You can do a search in the IBSgroup or e-mail the rares members who has had the test.I remember few of them.WHY your doctor suspect a small bowel problem?How does he knows that?You seems to have only IBS







What do you mean the colonoscopy part?


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello: I mean the prep. Before the colonoscopy you had to be totally clean out. I was asking if for this test if you have to be clean out as well. Leah


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Did you read the link Spas provided???It talks about fasting. It only looks at the stomach and small intestine so there should be no need to have the colon clean when it won't even look at it, I would think.I googled some other instructions.. http://www.gicarecenter.com/Content/cveprep.htm http://www.umm.edu/gi/wce2.html and others ALL talk about maybe a liquid diet the day before and fasting.ALSO your doctor is the one that needs to provide you with their prep proceedure. These can vary, but cleaning out the colon (which WILL NOT BE LOOKED AT) should not be necessary.K.


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks for the link it was very helpful. I guess they are checking me out for crohns.


----------



## ppmumeng (Jan 3, 2005)

Quick question: I was diagnosed with IBS based on stool test and blood test done by general practitioner, and then an endoscopy under general anasthesia by my GI doctor. And of course, my symptoms (going to the bathroom alot, different colored and loose stools, cramping in abdomen, etc.)Is this enough to diagnose for IBS?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Maybe a colonoscopy who knows?But it sound like it if you have that for many months.


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello all: I am going to see a GI on monday to talk about the study I am in. I am having the capulse endoscopy test where I swallow a pill. What questions should I be asking him? Write Back Soon Leah


----------

